# Florio's NYC Herf



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Myself, doogie466, Jimmy Ray and two friends from our cigar club went to NYC to meet up with Yesenia, thegraduate and marns45. There were a few others that did not show.

We got off the train at Grand Central Station at about 12:15pm and walked strait to Nat Sherman's. It was small but well stocked about 90% Nat's and a few Padron and RyJ. They did have a cool vault in the back with some nice looking sticks that are small batch. The vault was locked. The down stairs lounge was not open yet so we looked around a bit and walked to J&R. We got there and I proceeded to take pics I got one off and was told "No Pictures". Seemed odd and pissed me off. I also got the impression I was being watched. The salesmen followed us around like we where trying to steal something. Looked around and grabbed a few sticks although I didn't really want to. I had heard Florio's didn't take proper care of their sticks and didn't want to take a chance and not be able to smoke. So I gave in.
We discussed walking but quickly ruled that out and got a cab. Glad we did we'd probably still be walking.
We got to Florio's a bit early about 1:30pm so of coarse we started smoking and drinking. Almost immediately the owner Steve started taking to us and invited us up stairs to his private lounge for a show and tell. He had us pegged as Law Enforcement right away and asks who the ranking officers were. It seems that besides being a former Marine he was also in the Secret Service. Back down stairs he turned on the flat screen at our table put on the military channel and talked to us for quite a while. Real nice guy. The service was great and the food was super. The City has been trying to impose the smoking ban on him and he has been to court 79 times fighting with the city to continue to allow smoking. It all comes to a head February 6th. 
Stogies were burned we drank and waited. Up to this point it was just those of us that live upstate. We had almost given up hope that anyone else was gonna show when in walked thegraduate and marns45. We had just ordered our food so they did to. We finished eating and figured Yesenia wasn't coming. We drank, chatted and smoked some more and all of a sudden in walks Yesenia. We continued smoking and drinking and chatting until about 9pm. Yesenia, marns45 and thegraduate it was a pleasure spending time smoking and talking with you hopefully we can do it again soon.

The rest of the pics are in my album here...

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/album.php?albumid=55


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pics, looks like an awesome time, thanks for sharing


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Really great pics - thanx for sharing. Looks like a nice place and a good time for all!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

fun was had by all. thanks for pics mike. i always forget the camera.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

sounds like a great time I would say I wish I weren't in florida this week but that would not be true but I do wish I was there it sounded like an awesome time and I'll try to make I'd to the next one.


----------



## marns45 (Aug 3, 2007)

It was a great time, hope to do it again soon


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very friggin cool!! Thanks a ton for sharing your pics, Doz :biggrin:


----------



## JoshIB (Dec 22, 2007)

I wanted to make it but got tied up in somethings at home.....will be in the city from the 11-13th though if anyone wants to burn a few.....let me know...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice pics and some great herfing going on I'm sure.Nothing like it!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey Dozer just wanted to say I had a great time on Saturday. Florios is a nice place and the food is very good also. It took me awhile to get used to NYC cost of a drink. Can't wait to go again..


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey guys, Looks like it was a good time. I had to go to a show with my girlfriend or she woulda killed me.
Anyway, glad you guys had a good one.
We'll catch up with you at Schlesinger's sometime in the future. If you are gonna be at Charlie's Herf on the 23rd we'll see you then.
Mark


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like you guys are off to a great start on the herfs. Keep it up!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like it was a hell of a good time! Thanks for the pics and the stories!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like yall had a blast.


----------

